# New Dog Food Recall for Salmonella



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

Affects brands are Diamond (no surprise there), Wellness, and chicken Soup for the Pet Lover's Soul.

I found out Facebook via lifewithdogs.tv. I have not read the details since I don't feed these.


----------



## Clicker (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm happy to say that I don't and won't ever feed Diamond brands. I think that I'm correct in saying that "they have had a few too many recalls over the years". Hopefully, no one here is affected by the the recall.


----------

